# Sticky  How did you find this site? Welcome!



## Sir Mixalot

:clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
Thank You. 

-Paul


----------



## Chris Johnson

Well, way back in '07, I was looking for workers for a 40,000 sq.ft. steel frame project I was supervisor on...I should look, it was my first post I believe.

Anyways, while googling away I made it here


----------



## loneframer

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


I found it to be highly addictive.:laughing:

Seriously though. I was looking for a news story about a guy I knew that had been injured in a nail gun accident. He was shot in the top of the head with a 3 1/4" framing nail.

In the initial news story, he had no signs of permanent damage. I was just trying to follow up on it. I found CT instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Google.....looking for ideas on tiling in high-rise buildings.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Google, of course. I have no idea what I was looking for, but apparently I found it. :laughing:


----------



## mehtwo

I was trying to steal some ideas from other people of how to set up a tool trailer. I googled some images and most of the best ones were from CT. The rest is history.:thumbsup:

BTW it was one of the best googles I ever did.:thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality

AltaVista...

I think I actually searched 'contractor forum'

Great thread Paul.. Should be a sticky in the intro area:thumbsup:


----------



## tileman2000

I found CT because it was mentioned on another forum. 

Impressive forum and I like reading about other trades


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I found Contractor talk when I was building my website back in 2007. I was Googling "Contractor websites" and the rest is history.:clap:

-Paul


----------



## rex

on the computer....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rex said:


> on the computer....


Me too, that's all I remember


----------



## mikeswoods

I was looking for answers on pricing cabinet work----Now I know tree fiddy!!

Google search.

This should be a sticky


----------



## csv

I was searching for something on Google, don't really remember what it was, but this site showed up. Clicked on it and was shocked it was the first time I ever saw it. Great site!


----------



## masoneric

'ello

I found the site when I googled something to the effect of how much per sq ft were people getting to apply the "stick on stone".

So.... here I am 

cheers


----------



## Tom Struble

i forget


----------



## rselectric1

I also did a google search for contractor forums after some frustrations with an overly anal client.

This is indeed a good thread Paul.

Stickied for now! (Edit-somebody already stickied it)


----------



## jkfox624

mikeswoods said:


> I was looking for answers on pricing cabinet work----Now I know tree fiddy!!
> 
> Google search.
> 
> This should be a sticky


Google here to and damn i miss tree fiddy :sad:


----------



## jmiller

googling how to do things I have no right to do- foundation underpinning, electrical, etc. (on my own home). I thought, 'hey, i'm a roofer so I can actually post here too'.


----------



## RhodesHardwood

I believe that I googled construction forum and came across it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Someone mentioned it over on the JLC forum. I think it might have been Joe Carola. I'd never heard of it but figgered I should check it out. I think I was sober, too.:clap:


----------



## BamBamm5144

Found it written on a wall in a Tijuana bathroom.


----------



## nynth

I was googling for a similar service for Aussie Contractors - want to start contractortalk.com.au ?? :thumbup:


----------



## ecoelectric

*Google Search*

Really searching for community of electrician-contractors like me to join to when I discover this site. Glad I joined in:thumbup:


Electrician Brisbane south west Jindalee
www.ecoelectric.com.au


----------



## Sir Mixalot

ecoelectric said:


> Really searching for community of electrician-contractors like me to join to when I discover this site. Glad I joined in:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Electrician Brisbane south west Jindalee
> www.ecoelectric.com.au


Welcome ContractorTalk eco.:thumbsup: 
You might want to checkout our sister site *ElectricanTalk.com* too. :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## [email protected]

I was online in my cell at a job looking for materials for the customer. That's when I found the CT app. Best app on my phone.


----------



## [email protected]

Correction: On my cell.


----------



## Petros1

I have a construction company in Greece. As things are going down the drain I decided to incorporate in U.S. I found your site in the internet and I beleive it can be very useful and recreative for our business.


----------



## 480sparky

I has kidnapped by a band of terrorists one night, forcibly brought here, and have been held against my will ever since.


----------



## Nexustile

*Hi from Atlanta*

I googled construction forums and you popped up like a 3 year old drywall nail.:laughing:


----------



## s construction

I also googled construction forums


----------



## Walter Price

*How did I find this thread?*

Looking for information on Design Software and Google search brought up CT.

By the way does anyone know how to change the name displayed above your picture? Also my picture won't download onto the profile page. Picture is .jpg and 390KB


----------



## Kent Whitten

Rubygomez said:


> Looking for information on Design Software and Google search brought up CT.
> 
> By the way does anyone know how to change the name displayed above your picture? Also my picture won't download onto the profile page. Picture is .jpg and 390KB


I think your file size is too big. Not sure what the max is but I think it is 100kb.


----------



## Walter Price

KentWhitten said:


> I think your file size is too big. Not sure what the max is but I think it is 100kb.


Kent,
I'll check the file size. The "Duke" photo had to be big to fit the guy.
Any advice on how to change my name above photo?
Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble

only Nathan has the powa:thumbup:


----------



## Walter Price

Tom Struble said:


> only Nathan has the powa:thumbup:


Tom,
How do I contact Nathan?
thanks


----------



## Tom Struble

I dunno:blink:click on forums and find his name on a sticky or something and click it


----------



## Walter Price

Tom Struble said:


> I dunno:blink:click on forums and find his name on a sticky or something and click it


Tom,
Will do.
Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

I was looking for info on RMO's via google and ended up here.


----------



## Kenny Meek

Hola. Found you guys on Electrician Talk...


----------



## Tech Dawg

I was having a nightmare of a time on a tile job... I found this site on a Yahoo search and realized Angus was the Man after lurking for a day :laughing: he really helped me out in some PM's and I still MUCH appreciate the advice given... I'm glad I came and stayed because there's a lot of great people her :thumbup:


----------



## allcityexterior

*Google Search Chicago*

I was doing some google searches in Chicago and kept seeing the same roofer come up in the top spot for organic listings. So I followed the trail and it turns out he had lots of traffic from this site.

Madison Roofing
Madison Siding


----------



## TelesalesMatt

*Hi*



Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


Hi Paul..I found this forum by search engine of google. I'm new here and I think this would be a great forum.


----------



## lrosjm

*How I found this site?*

Looking for Union Wage scale here in Orlando.
Needed it to compare what wages I could be paying and the new NLRB ruling about posting the right to collective bargaining if your firm does over $500,000 a year.


----------



## Lettusbee

I found this site when Finehomebuilding.com murdered their breaktime forum. Some of the other FHB deserters recommended this site. 

The FHB Forum still sucks.


----------



## iDAHOchris

I heard of site thru Drywall Talk. Hello all. New to site ,looks good so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## jayemorenz

Hi!

New to site, have been following for a while though. Found it through google looking for contractor/ carpentry marketing tips. I'm on the otherside of the world to the majority here but i'm sure you won't hold it against me.


----------



## iDAHOchris

Hello all, name is Chris.Been in the drywall biz for a while and found this site from another site (Drywall Talk). Very interesting stuff here , Im looking forward to learning new stuff and maybe even helpin out. Been around here for a while but figured Id do a proper intro.


----------



## TDConstruction

*I found Contractor talk by*

I am bidding a job to remodel a laundry room and was doing a google search for what type of sprayer to use for cabinetry. A post came up on google and I started reading post after post. I really liked what everyone was saying so here I am.


----------



## TXdoug

I googled EZ tag. Them thingeys that are on the cords of the new tools you buy after getting ripped off.


----------



## Judysanti

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


I'm new to the forum...found it while searching women-owned construction companies and, here I am


----------



## DemRem

I did a google search for "remodeling forums". I chose this site because it seemed like there are a lot of top notch professionals on it and I figured it would be a great place to learn and share ideas!


----------



## sunkist

just plain ole good luck! googled john bridge tile forum this came up too clicked looked lurked here i am


----------



## proremodelers1

Yeah I have no idea how I found it... I think it was on google :thumbsup: But who knows! Either way I'm glad I did find it! :thumbup:


----------



## Handyman3970

I was googling something and found it here!
Decided to stick around ;-)


----------



## arnell75

*I am very new!!!!*

Hello; my name is Arnell Johnson and my business is residential and commercial construction, as well as paving and seal coating, I have am trying to break into government contracts but have yet to do so can anyone give some advice?


----------



## mbryan

Would search tool and equipment reviews and always seemed to have this site. Decided to register so I could stick around and learn.


----------



## KAP

From a posting on www.woodweb.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

What is sticky


----------



## Calidecks

Anderson said:


> Not sure how I found it. But my first post was a question and man did I get roasted. I thought the devil and home owners were the same thing. I guess If I had read the instructions I would have posted an introduction. But who hear reads instructions anyway


I was supposed to post an introduction?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> What is sticky


I think it's like a post it:blink::blink:


Californiadecks said:


> I was supposed to post an introduction?


Intros are a big deal around here:whistling You get a few welcomes and hi 5s:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl

the d said:


> do you now when i joined. I think it was 2 years ago.


4/22/11


----------



## cedarboarder

You guys have always come up with people that have the same problems as me. Im not alone!!!


----------



## Steve D

*RE: How Did You Find This Site? Welcome!*

Thanks for the Welcome Sir Mixalot,

I actually came across a link to CT while researching an alternate for specified product on a project we are bidding. I clicked on the link because we as a company are always searching for ways to improve our community connections and improve our industry presence. After looking around for a bit I decided to go ahead and get PAC-4 Coatings & Waterproofing signed up for CT because I see a great networking resource.

PAC-4 and I are looking forward to a long and beneficial relationship with the CT community.

Best Regards,

Steven Dehart
Director of Residential/Property Management Services
PAC-4 Coatings & Waterproofing
Spokane Valley, Washington


----------



## sconstable11

I work at Chicago Kitchen Remodeling Inc. and have so much free time at work because the phone seldom rings. Anyway, I typed in Google "Kitchen Remodeling Forum" and up popped your web site. I am just getting my feet wet here so I will need time to learn its rules and what posts are OK. That's all I have to say for now.


----------



## vcsbrown1

*Introduction*

Honestly, I was searching for a site that I have common interests. It's nice to communicate with business owners that you have something in common and voice honest thoughts or opinions.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidfabian

I'm trying to help my dad start his contracting company and every question I type in google lead me here. Figured it'd be best to sign up. Thanks!


----------



## vtcontracts7

Good old Google :clap:


----------



## StromanSeamless

Googled something related to seamless gutters and the forum came up.


----------



## Elberth_Silva

I found Contractor talk few years ago. I was looking for contractor's forums, and I found this useful website, loaded with good information.:thumbsup:

_________________________
Elberth Silva


----------



## roofing4ever

searched google


----------



## BMiller

Just stumbled on the site though Google. Looks like it will be a great resource for us.


----------



## kwunch

Was searching for a higher quality tool belt when I got tired of replacing Husky bags, which lead to The Tool Belt Thread.

After doing a lot of browsing I realized the remodeler I was "learning" carpentry from was a total hack (and he wasn't showing me anything I'd be wise to use in the long run), partnered up with a buddy to do some painting until I can find a legitimate teacher and get back into carpentry thanks to this site. Older I get the more I hate paining, but I'm good at it, and better off making money doing something right than causing problems for homeowners down the road for a laborer's wage.


----------



## Richard53

*How I found this website.*

Good Morning, I'm Richard Houghton of Deck Groove Cleaner.com. I received a random email about Contractor talk and went on the site and signed up. 
I'm a General contractor in the east bay of northern California and I own Fine Line Renovations and also co-owner of Deck Groove Cleaner. We are masters of Redwood deck restoration and we also build new decks mostly out of Timber Tech and Azek decking materials. We have also designed a custom made tool for removing the dry rot causing debris from between the boards of your wood deck to prevent dry rot.
We manufacture the Deck Groove Cleaner in my high tech manufacturing facilty,My Garage. Take a look at www.deckgroovecleaner.com and tell me what you think. Also look at my website, www.decksbyfineline.com. This site is for our deck building and Redwood deck restoration.

Thanks for your time and consideration,
Richard Houghton


----------



## Securiteam

I was researching Contractor Depot, as a prospect has it as a requirement to get on their vendor's list.


----------



## JC_Mark

Hello everyone. Feeling great ..., friend recommended me to use this Contractor Talk forum. Wanna Explore the things :clap:
Thanks.


----------



## gfs

I was scouring Google for 'contractors' and the such to see where I was coming up in Google. Found the site and haven't really been off since!


----------



## JesseKemmerer

Had a client who's on here suggest I share some of my knowledge. Exciting to be part of this community!


----------



## GaryEvans

Just Joined, I knew about this forum for a while now and finally decided to join.
I used to be an expert contractor giving advice on structural, foundation and framing issues on the Mike Holmes Forums until he shut them down a couple years ago.

Perhaps I can help some folks out here as well.

Gary


----------



## lavin

I was just surfing the Web and had a question I live in Maryland and was wondering if it is illegal to use pump Jacks now. I was told by another contractor that it was illegal to use them now. Does anyone know?


----------



## tlngnckr

Name's Tim. Trying to bid jobs!


----------



## greg24k

My wife found this site... she said "Honey there is a bunch of guys don't know that they doing or talking about... why don't you go and help them out"

So before I came here I always thought I didn't know what I was doing or talking about, and when I got here, I was so happy to meet everyone because I realized I wasn't the only one :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## AMC65

Looking for skilled help for Savannah area and found you on google


----------



## tedanderson

I got tired of car forums.


----------



## Lucien

As a scaffolding products manufacturer for masonry and formworks, I like to find some guys with same occupations and same interests to get involved in related topics, so I googled the top construction community and forum, and found contractor is listed as no. 1, so i got in and registered as a member, cool!


----------



## DOUGLAMBERT

*Hi Everyone!*

I found this website very interesting:thumbsup:, I was searching and I found you here. :clap:

So, if anyone needs help, don't hesitate to call me, I am from Orlando, Florida.

OWNER of LAMBERT’S CUSTOM SERVICES, INC. 25 yrs of Custom Construction and Remodeling. Experience in Commercial and Residential.

Business Type: Custom Construction and Remodeling.
Owner: Doug Lambert

Why I chose this business: 

I chose this business with the intentions to grow throughout the state of Florida. 

What makes our business unique: 

Complete family oriented with wonderful customer service and quality merchandise at great prices. And our belief in Jesus Christ, honesty, hard work, customer satisfaction & 25 years success. 

Business phone: 321-213-6420

I am in Facebook too, welcome to my page. 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/doug...tom-construction-and-remodeli/102319983494356


----------



## Unreal Elect

*Hi from South Africa*

Like everyone using Google. I am really impressed how active the forums are. I see most of it is US so I might need to interpret a bit but otherwise looks good.


----------



## Main Contractor

I was searching for a specific forum in construction field, and I opened many through Google, but I felt very comfortable when I saw this one, then I read some topics in some section, then I told myself I should register myself.


----------



## crocket013

I found this site through a friend that told me about a cool site where contractors can talk and get advice from each other. This website has really given me valuable insight and I have applied many of them to my own business!

Please feel free to visit my page and let me know what you think - thanks!

http://quickdumpsterquotes.com


----------



## ray2287

*5 Boro's handyman Services*

I found this site by google.


----------



## Jay hole

I'm pretty sure I found this site by doing something stupid like Googling how much should I charge for ...smh...


----------



## Embella drywall

I found this place on drywall talk


----------



## Allen4u

This site was recommended by another contractor doing property preservation


----------



## Dylan G

*looking for a form*

Looking for business forms ,
A few years later and I finally signed up!


----------



## Brad Gunn

Welcome to CT, Dylan:thumbsup:


----------



## GunsNHoses

I'm a siding contractor by trade. I decided to build an addition on our house and I found a plethora of good information here for other aspects of the building process that I'm not familiar with. Got Tired of stalking and signed up!


----------



## Acesfour

friend in the business told me about it


----------



## Plans by Marcy

*Through Kings Branding*

Greetings, I am Marcy

My web developer, also my son, Brice, introduced me to Contractor Talk. :thumbup: This site looks like it will be a Godsend in developing business contacts and in meeting people in the trade. If anyone is in need of Custom home plans, footprint schematics for advertising sale and/or rental property, garage plans, renovations or room additions, I've tried to provide full details on my website; plansbymarcy.com. :whistling Please feel free to stop by and visit. The more, the merrier. I'd love to hear from you. 

If you are looking to rank on the web through google searches, then you may want to check out kingsbranding.com. Brice will do an excellent job for you. :thumbup:

In the meantime, GREAT Question. Thanks for asking, Marcy King


----------



## polishbuzz

I found your site through a Bing search. I typed in "remodeling forum" and scrolled down the list. I operate a kitchen remodeling company in Chicago named Polish Buzz Remodeling. We are a group of Polish contractors. In Chicago there are a lot of contractors like myself so my business is very common. But there is also a lot of work in the city so no one is starving here as a result (that I know of).


----------



## naile

Looking through apps for structure code and found it


----------



## Ken Drake

*Online lead search*

I was looking for feedback about online lead services and came across the site. I've lurked for a while but decided to post.


----------



## KW Land Works

Found this place via web search looking for a place to get smarter.

We KW Land Works are a brush clearing service located in Panama City Beach and Niceville Florida. We also service bushes in Pensacola, Tallahassee, Destin, Freeport, Dothan Alabama and Crestview. 

We mow trees and bushes with forestry mulching equipment for commercial/residential lots, habitat restoration, right of way clearing, seismic access and pasture creation/renovation among other applications. For some neat before and after pictures, check out our Picture page. 

It's a few steps above what people are familiar with bush hogs. We can drive upto a full grown tree and grind it up with one of our machines, no additional equipment necessary. The mulch is left be hind to decompose or sometimes people will burn it.


----------



## Okoye Nony

Hi everyone, am Nony a contractor from Anambra state, south east Nigeria. I have a construction company, Conifer Konstruktion (Nig) Ltd, which is a Nigerian Building Construction Company that specializes in offering services to Nigerians in diaspora. Our website is www.coniferkonstruktion.com.ng.


----------



## Okoye Nony

I found the site through a training course. I guess its cool. Meanwhile would like to connect with Nigerians living in the USA on the forum. Our company, Conifer Konstruktion (Nig) Ltd, happens to be the fastest growing <a href="http://www.coniferkonstruktion.com.ng">Nigerian Building Construction Company</a> in 2016.


----------



## ChatsworthCA123

**



Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul



Well Google, of course


----------



## Srloren

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. :clap:
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


Google did it.


----------



## PavingService

A friend of mine told me about this site. I am running a paving service and was looking on the internet for ideas on how to improve my work and to cut cost on some of the jobs that I have been doing. So far I have found a ton of new ideas and cost cutting measures that I am going to implement. 

This site is awesome and the collective wisdom of the group here is a must have for any contractor looking to improve on his skills whether they are a paving service or doing any other contracting work.


----------



## BestPestControl

a friend recommending me to this site

972-217-2527​
Your Neighborhood Pest Control
1313 Brittany Lane
Arlington, TX 76013


----------



## heavy_d

BestPestControl said:


> a friend recommending me to this site
> 
> 972-217-2527​
> Your Neighborhood Pest Control
> 1313 Brittany Lane
> Arlington, TX 76013


You're all over the link dropping today eh? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFlooringGirl

Oh hi. I just discovered this thread. I found this via a google search for a question I was googling. Glad to be here.

Debbie


----------



## Eastcom

*Eastcom Associates*

Eastcom Associates, Inc. has been a distributor of utility products since our inception in 1972. We currently stock a complete line of products dedicated to utility location, leak detection, fault location, and pipeline inspection. We service customers in the Northeast and Mid-Atlantic Regions.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pressureph

I super happy to have found this site it looks very active. I found this site by searching the web for helpful hints on building a successful pressure washing business. I started about a year ago it's been a journey. Any pressure washers out there?


----------



## KitchenAndBath

googled "contractor's forum")


----------



## Marckyz

Happened to find it on Google just like everyone else apparently


----------



## JCD Constrn.

A google search for general contractor forums


----------



## Kumpel

Through Google. This forum had best answers


----------



## Calidecks

I was trying to find a way to sue my framer that hacked up a roof on my home. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## BrianAPR

Searching around on Google with questions about a few different projects. Glad to be on here


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I was lurking on the dark web, following pron sites and investing in Russian business opportunities when stumbled across Contractortalk.

Andy.


----------



## Roughstock

Looking for contractor start up information and Yahoo led me here. I hate google.


----------



## Jrno1

I found this Gem of a site on a podcast!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BestPestControl

Research 


817-271-2746
Pest Control Hero
1914 E. Abram St
Suite B
Arlington Tx 76010


----------



## ac28905

Googled contractor forums, you were listed on the first page


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ac28905 said:


> Googled contractor forums, you were listed on the first page


Welcome,, I used to have a place up on Lake Santeetlah in Robinsvill. I sold it, the place is just too way back for us.. 
Is Graham county still dry??:drink:


----------



## ac28905

Thanks so much! I believe Robbinsville is still dry, but there is a new restaurant called Moonshiner's Steakhouse that serves alcohol (they are allowed because they are classed as a resort, being that he has tennis courts). Yes, it is very rugged there, and secluded, but breathtaking.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ac28905 said:


> Thanks so much! I believe Robbinsville is still dry, but there is a new restaurant called Moonshiner's Steakhouse that serves alcohol (they are allowed because they are classed as a resort, being that he has tennis courts). Yes, it is very rugged there, and secluded, but breathtaking.


Would that place be on Massey Branch road??


----------



## ac28905

Here's the address: 2645 Tallulah Rd, Robbinsville, NC 28771

The owner is Barry Levy. He's the same guy that owns the Two Wheel Inn.


----------



## nancyvinci

*Searching for remodeling ideas.*

Well, I found out about this forum recently. My husband and I were thinking about remodeling our home .So I was searching for some ideas online. That's how I came across this forum.
This forum is very useful and informative.


----------



## wladd77

Found it thru google. I've have a question and a lot of times the answers came from discussions that were going on here. Eventually I had a question of my own to ask so I signed up.


----------



## johnpalmerjp3

*Found ContractorTalk on Google*

I simply did a search for "Best Roofing Forum" and it was at the top of the list!


----------------------------
South Jersey Roofing Contractor


----------



## de_chippie

I had a couple of questions about building this side of the world and you came up on google


----------



## K.M.

I had googled for the most up to date Hardie Plank best installation practices, seeing if anything had changed recently, and found contractortalk among the results.

Thought I would join up...:blink:


----------



## Paulo at Dels

Just learning


----------



## Paulo at Dels

Hi I’m Paulo with delsexteriors.ca
Been in the construction business for over 25 years , plastering ,stucco, Building envelope repairs, renovating .
Thought I would give this a try


----------



## Rooterboy

*Hello from Escondido*

Hi my name is David and I am a plumbing contractor. I am restarting my business and trying to generate more work and become more business savvy. I am starting fresh as of January of this year when I renewed my contractors licence. I am 58 years old and my intention is to work smarter not harder. Thanks David


----------



## wpscommercial

*New to the Site*

We are WPS and we offer flat roof repair and restoration along with a number of waterproofing and building restoration services. We are located in Fenton, MO. I'm looking forward to making connections and sharing experiences here. 

Rick Provance, GM


----------



## Lee Sadd

Through Google. I had a bit of a hankering for forums, used to love them in the early 00s, and this one seemed like a proper community


----------



## buildmanbuild

I typed "contractor forum" into Bing (I use it for the rewards) and this popped up first plus I might've heard it mentioned previously so that only helped me pick it first...The next option was for contractors in the UK so that wouldn't have been as helpful!


----------



## Neatroofing

I found it through other related forums like roofingclub


----------



## PestMan82

Searching for forums that were relevant to pest control and stumbled upon this site. Looks to be useful!!

Joe

Altoona Pest Control
Hollidaysburg, PA 16648


----------



## nervousnelly

*how to use your site*

I need to talk to you to learn how to use and post please call me 201 888 4910 joe


----------



## shawntownley

I've found this site on Google..... Want to explore more home improvement services.


----------



## jthgaragedoors

A friend of mine told me about the site and I was impressed upon reading it. Looking forward to sharing and learning about garage door repair and installation.


----------



## ospest

*Onsite Environmental*

My web guy pointed me this direction. I run a pest control company in Concord, NC called Onsite Environmental.


----------



## DougEBR

Hello everyone! My name is Doug Schmidt from Bloomington Indiana! A good buddy by the name of Nathan Gotch referred this website to me. I'm here to surround myself with some of the leaders in the industry. Thank you for having me!


----------



## eriknight

*Hello World!*

Hi, came across this site doing research about my contractor's license application. This place is a goldmine!


----------



## oseye

*click...click...boom!!!*

Hi! My name is Oseye from Toronto, Canada. I came across this site by accident as I was in the process of researching updated price rates for painting in 2020 and I stumbled into an old post from 2009 in this forum. I figured that this was an obsolete website forum so I was about to click away when I noticed that there were recent posts as of 2020 and I realised that It's ALIVE!!! So many great topics and information so I couldn't help but sign up as a member.

My job title and role is Real Property Administrator/Project Manager. I provide property preservation and restoration services for residential properties in the Greater Toronto Area so I hire local independent contractors to do the work. The challenges that I often have is finding guys who are skilled, motivated, and reliable at the same time. There is often something lacking and it is very frustrating, especially when they mess up a job and still want to be paid top scale labour rates. I really don't get it  Anyway, thanks for this forum, I hope there are other Canadians here too but I am sure we all face the same challenges anyhow. Oseye


----------



## JasleLagra

We flip houses and typically do the work ourselves. Struggling with putting crown molding on the top side of a Tray Ceiling. Searched online and stumbled on a 2010 thread with someone searching for the same thing.


----------



## jthgaragedoors

Learned about this site from a friend. Always interested in what others are doing in the garage door space.


----------



## DylanBrakey

shawntownley said:


> I've found this site on Google..... Want to explore more home improvement services.


Same


----------



## jackvano

*How I found this site...*

Hello,

I found you by typing "concrete forum" into Google.


----------



## Beckon Call

I was talking with a buddy of mine and he recommended it.


----------



## TPants

*I heard rom a friend*

Well, , , should mention that that friend was another contractor.

We were talking about a unique problem, and they said they were going to search the forum here. I didn’t know what she was talking about- now I do.


----------



## drywalld4u

Thanks for having me. Hamilton contractor and local business owner of a drywall installation and repair service. I am hoping to connect with other professionals. Glad to be here.


----------



## precisionroofin

Found this forum on Google! Glad I did! We are a roofing company up with Maine! 

precisionroofingmaine.com


----------



## deckbuilder4u

Happy to be here-Hamilton deck builder


----------



## freshcoatstjohn

Found the site via google and looking forward to being here. 

Fresh Coat Painter of Saint Johns 



www.freshcoatpainters.com/st-johns


----------



## Thecolonyroofer

*Community Search*

I'm a professional roofer in The Colony, TX and was looking for a roofing community to join so I googled and was happy to see this one. I look forward to posting and interacting with other roofers here.


----------



## Locomotiveman

GOOGLED up Pole Barn snow load. Here I am.


----------



## KJK

Google search engine while I was looking to see how other companies/workers were handling specific vinyl siding issues.


----------



## mapleaf18

Hello everyone! Found this site browsing the web. We have a VERY small (micro) HVAC business which includes standby generator installs. Located in upstate NY. Been in business since 2016. Lately we are experiencing a slow down in work due to Covid. Also finding mostly commercial customers who we have completed the work BEFORE this Covid fiasco are using it as an excuse not to pay. Finding it hard to believe established businesses don't have any cash reserves...


----------



## Custom-Colonial

*How I found Contractor Talk*

I actually found it by accident - I was googling something related to house painting and some thread answer popped up and bingo here I am.


----------



## FrontDoor

*Searched for remodeling forums*

Google.


----------



## MT_Contractor

Hi,
I just found this site, and am glad I did! I've been in construction for almost 30 years, and am hoping to tap into a whole slough of people who have had their jobsites broken into. Five years ago, it happened to me, and since then, I have dedicated myself to finding out the best way to protect myself, keep track of my tools, and make sure I have all the info I need to catch anyone who wants to mess with my tools. If you've had a problem with job site theft, I want to know if you had any success in getting your tools back, and how you stay protected today.
THanks
Paul


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MT_Contractor said:


> Hi,
> I just found this site, and am glad I did! I've been in construction for almost 30 years, and am hoping to tap into a whole slough of people who have had their jobsites broken into. Five years ago, it happened to me, and since then, I have dedicated myself to finding out the best way to protect myself, keep track of my tools, and make sure I have all the info I need to catch anyone who wants to mess with my tools. If you've had a problem with job site theft, I want to know if you had any success in getting your tools back, and how you stay protected today.
> THanks
> Paul


If you leave your tools on the site they aren't stolen ,, you gave them away:thumbsup:


----------



## MT_Contractor

SO true! Ignorance is bliss and the less I know, the happier I am!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's a hard world we live in and they come like roaches in the night and take em,,


----------



## ocalaremodeling

*It's been so long, I don't recall*

I can't recall how I found the site but knew pretty quickly it's worth joining.


----------



## seanbowers

I found this site on Google.com


----------



## Todd_B

Actually, a friend of mine told me about this website


----------



## ADunnagan

*Google...*

Like so many on this thread, I was googling looking for some answers to a project.


----------



## Sman

Hello, wannabe wood worker here! Own and run a small locksmith business by by day...and dabbling in wood. Visited your site getting feedback on wood working equipment i was interested in buying. Got some good advise...decided to join.


----------



## mantis300

*Hello New to the site*

I came about this web site on accident. I was researching some articles on pricing and found this site on google. So glad i did. I look forward with connecting with more contractors.


----------



## GotWooood

google search


----------



## carbon customs

google search baby!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

carbon customs said:


> google search baby!


What you makin?? My son was a composite teck building OC1s


----------



## StabMasterArs0n

I'm not sure how I originally found contractortalk, but I've been lurking on here for ages. Probably a random question I googled many years back. I finally made an account and started posting today because I thought it was about time to do so.


----------



## Billybacon

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


I was here for a while as catfish. Been 8 or so years since I last posted or read


----------



## Miles4DIY

Just joined found the site through a google search!


----------



## Benjamin Noble

Hi everyone  I'm glad that I finally managed to find the constructors forum, where I can find answers to many of my earlier doubts  thanks, guys


----------



## Randy Bush

Benjamin Noble said:


> Hi everyone  I'm glad that I finally managed to find the constructors forum, where I can find answers to many of my earlier doubts  thanks, guys


Are you a contractor? If so go to the introduction section and tell us about your self.


----------



## vinceg

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul





Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


 Advertising that I can qualify a company for Unrestricted Low Voltage in Georgia and I stumbled across this site.


----------



## homemedicce

I find it on google search. Really it's a great platform. 
Thanks


----------



## HdeanB

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul





Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


 Looking for ideas about blending new and old slates. Google


----------



## andyc6

Googled "contractor forums" like many others


----------



## Fabris247523

Cool website so far, allot of knowledge on here


----------



## Fabris247523

Found the site while browsing google for FL licensing requirements. Came across some helpful posts from Lisa.


----------



## Stone Dragon Tile Arts

Reference questions over products and I landed here and john bridge forum. (& liking it so far)


----------



## Calidecks

Welcome! 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I was searching for free internet pron and, WAMO! 

Here I am.




Just kidding.

Andy.


----------



## Xgemone1997

Hello everyone! A friend suggested the site to me, I hope I will find good advice here, otherwise I started repairs in a summer house.


----------



## jeffr1

Google search looking for contractor message boards...this is a great resource!


----------



## fibregc

I am new here, I found this forum through google search. I looked around loved the content that this forum offers. I hope I can help contribute and create new relationships.


----------



## eastmanearthworks

Hello everyone!

I live in Upstate NY and a few years ago purchased a used backhoe for my own jobs around the house. 

I've been around heavy equipment most of my life and even had a little side-gig and snowplowing business with my father when I was a kid. 

Now that most of the projects around home are done, I find myself doing little odd jobs for the neighbors (and yeah... even for those I 'call before I dig'. I ain't _that_ dumb. ). I like what I'm doing and decided to skin down to the County Clerk and get myself a real business name, and here we are.

Before I get too excited about taking on bigger jobs, I realized I had to get some type of contract written up. I'm on good terms with the neighbors, so the little jobs done so far I've been lucky enough not to run into much trouble. But it's probably only a matter of time before I'm going to wish I had signed a contract. 

I Googled examples of excavation contracts and have been reading those for the last few days and then I found you guys. It looks like a guy in my situation could learn a lot, so I signed up!

It's nice to meet you all, and now I'm going to get to reading!

Take care and thank you!


----------



## hdavis

Welcome!


----------



## bestdanny

I’m here for the first time. My boss advised me.
I think I was lucky to get here


----------



## HicksBenedict

Sir Mixalot said:


> :clap:Welcome to Contractor Talk. 👏
> If you don't mind, Please take a moment to tell us how you found the Contractor Talk forum.
> Thank You.
> 
> -Paul


Hello everyone, I'm Hicks, a friend of mine refereed me here. We were doing a project together.


----------



## Calidecks

Welcome Hicks. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## HicksBenedict

Calidecks said:


> Welcome Hicks.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Feeling at home already. Thanks


----------



## TroyS0326

Hey what's up? I came across this site just going down a google worm hole trying to teach myself some new skills. I run a power washing business and was hoping to gain some new knowledge from here.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Pull up a chair & grab some coffee there Troy. Where are you located?


Mike


----------



## Ed Corrigan

RacinMason said:


> I was sentenced to 30 days in the hole so they sent me here instead.


Damn. I only got 10 days and I got the same deal...

Taint right, I tell ya!


----------



## Home Choice Reno

I'm a Small Business owner trying to do my own SEO and landed up here !


----------



## modified84

Was googling a question I had during a brain fart on door installation and found the answer in a link to the forum. No longer work in the industry as I'm driving forklift currently but have a lot of work to do to get my house qualified for a home loan since my landlord wants to sell it to me but won't do some of the stuff needed. Plus I hate how his, "guy" does work anyway and trust myself more. Excited to browse around conversations and meet new people.


----------



## hdavis

modified84 said:


> Was googling a question I had during a brain fart on door installation and found the answer in a link to the forum. No longer work in the industry as I'm driving forklift currently but have a lot of work to do to get my house qualified for a home loan since my landlord wants to sell it to me but won't do some of the stuff needed. Plus I hate how his, "guy" does work anyway and trust myself more. Excited to browse around conversations and meet new people.


What trade did you do?


----------



## Mordekyle

reggi said:


> I awoke with a strange aching sensation behind my left eye. I rubbed the corner of it, gently at first, then increasingly vigorously until the whole eye came out of the socket and out fell an origami dollar bill. I picked the bill up from the floor and, unfolding it cautiously, discovered a note written in permanent marker. “Knock knock.” And just as I read the words, my apartment door rattled smartly from the rhythmic raps of a boney fist.
> 
> “Coming,” I said, replacing my eye. I threw open the bolt and opened the door wide. I was never appropriately cautious.
> 
> “They’re coming, grab your toaster,” said a beautiful woman with, as mentioned, boney fists. I looked at her fists, nodding.
> 
> “I have it here.” It was true, I had readied my toaster for this very unexpected excursion. Nothing made sense but at the same time, it did. I said goodbye to the trappings of apartment life and accepted the pair of snow shoes that the woman offered.
> 
> “Put them on,” she said. By now you’ll no doubt guess that I obeyed. They weren’t comfortable, but that’s snow shoes for you. The hall transformed into a formidable snowy wasteland. As we plodded along, we passed the time by picking ripened ginger ale cans from the crowding soda trees.
> 
> “This is great!” I said.
> 
> “Quiet.” She was annoyed, and her fists took on an especially boney character as she shook one of them at me.
> 
> We marched on for what seemed like hours, and probably was. Finally we arrived at a search engine. It beseeched us to conjure wild inquisitions that it might earn some consideration from its advertisers. Such is the way of our world. Contractors of yore knew no such place as these digital grounds upon which we stand, yet I was born to computers. “Show me a place where I may be with others like me.”
> 
> And the machine swallowed up the snow, snowshoes, and the beautiful woman, and brought be hither with naught but a toaster to say hello, you can call me reggi.


How did I miss this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Mordekyle said:


> How did I miss this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky?


----------



## Lettusbee

Mordekyle said:


> How did I miss this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you just now come across it?


----------



## Mordekyle

Lettusbee said:


> How did you just now come across it?


Some of the “unread” threads stay that way forever. 

Some of them get read when an interesting post appears on them. 

I guess I saw a thread response that was curious to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKSparky93

I have been asking business related questions in an electrical forum, and while I have had some good direction I am still searching. Another forum member recommended I give Contractor talk a shot.


----------



## hdavis

Now you've done it, lol.

Welcome!


----------

